# Roark in Branson Taken Over By Summer Winds



## BigRedOne (Jul 16, 2018)

just checked in to Roark Vacation Resort my home resort in Branson. Upon checking in I was directed to the concierge desk where, as expected, I was offered to go to Summer Winds sales office to have them update me on what their plans are for Roark; in exchange for free show tickets of course.  As expected, it was a sales presentation to sell me into Summer Winds.  Long story short, Summer Winds started explaining how because the previous owner let Roark get run down they are planning some multi-million dollar upgrade and are going to charge the owners like $8000 or $9000 in special assessments over the next 5 years to bring Roark up to date.  Alas, they have a solution.  They will offer me $10,000 for my Roark unit toward the purchase of a new Summer Winds unit etc., etc.  Of course they are holding the THREAT of the special assessment over your head constantly.  After refusing all their offers they started additional threats of lawsuits if I didn’t pay the assessments.  
It just so happened that my daughter had went to a Summer Winds sales presentation the previous day and upon comparing notes found out that they had offered her the same deal and prices as they are offering us and she is not a Roark owner (I had told her about TUG so she knew better than to buy). 
Don’t know how many people have already been scammed but there has to be some type of illegal marketing going on.  Anyone else have any thoughts on this?


----------



## missyrcrews (Jul 17, 2018)

BigRedOne said:


> just checked in to Roark Vacation Resort my home resort in Branson. Upon checking in I was directed to the concierge desk where, as expected, I was offered to go to Summer Winds sales office to have them update me on what their plans are for Roark; in exchange for free show tickets of course.  As expected, it was a sales presentation to sell me into Summer Winds.  Long story short, Summer Winds started explaining how because the previous owner let Roark get run down they are planning some multi-million dollar upgrade and are going to charge the owners like $8000 or $9000 in special assessments over the next 5 years to bring Roark up to date.  Alas, they have a solution.  They will offer me $10,000 for my Roark unit toward the purchase of a new Summer Winds unit etc., etc.  Of course they are holding the THREAT of the special assessment over your head constantly.  After refusing all their offers they started additional threats of lawsuits if I didn’t pay the assessments.
> It just so happened that my daughter had went to a Summer Winds sales presentation the previous day and upon comparing notes found out that they had offered her the same deal and prices as they are offering us and she is not a Roark owner (I had told her about TUG so she knew better than to buy).
> Don’t know how many people have already been scammed but there has to be some type of illegal marketing going on.  Anyone else have any thoughts on this?


Interesting.  My father owns at Stormy Point Village, which is a Summer Winds property, I believe.  He had a $600 special assessment this year.  I asked what it was for....he was SURE it was for operating funds.  I told him that it was more likely they were building/upgrading something.  Looks like I was right.  Maybe they are funding part of the Roark upgrades.  :/


----------



## BigRedOne (Jul 17, 2018)

missyrcrews said:


> Interesting.  My father owns at Stormy Point Village, which is a Summer Winds property, I believe.  He had a $600 special assessment this year.  I asked what it was for....he was SURE it was for operating funds.  I told him that it was more likely they were building/upgrading something.  Looks like I was right.  Maybe they are funding part of the Roark upgrades.  :/


That’s the one they were trying to sell us.  Nice condos but I really like Roark’s location. Yes Roark is a little run down but it’s mostly maintenance issues. The regular maintenance fees should cover everything. Summer Winds claim’s they want to do a major upgrade but they won’t show you any master plans or anything. I suspect they want to try and buy everyone out and re-sell everything. Most of the original owners here are older now, in their mid 60’s to late 70’s and I’m sure they don’t want to spend more money.


----------



## Skye58 (Dec 27, 2019)

I am an owner at Roark and we just received a special assessment for $8,200 or two other ridiculous options.  One being buy into there Capital Vacations and they will take our week at Roark off of our hands or give them our deed and pay them $1,938.  I have been trying to find other owners to see what they think and what they are planning on doing.  They are obviously trying to get rid of us!


----------



## jdw6464 (Jan 1, 2020)

Skye58 said:


> I am an owner at Roark and we just received a special assessment for $8,200 or two other ridiculous options.  One being buy into there Capital Vacations and they will take our week at Roark off of our hands or give them our deed and pay them $1,938.  I have been trying to find other owners to see what they think and what they are planning on doing.  They are obviously trying to get rid of us!



We just received the same letter from Roark about the $8200 special assessment, or 2 other options. Can they legally do that? I don't plan on doing anything with it until they push it more.


----------



## SoCalWino (Jan 3, 2020)

Yes, I also received the demand for Money.  I'm seeing if any other owners have contacted a lawyer because I'm consider doing just that.  We should probably join forces to spread the legal fees out, the whole thing reeks of a pure money grab.


----------



## Sandy VDH (Jan 3, 2020)

Assuming just 50 owners per weeks (w Maintenance weeks) that would yield $410,000 per UNIT.  

What kind of upgrades are they considering?  It can't just be a unit update, at that price point in Branson it could be a whole rebuild LOL.


----------



## judikc (Jan 3, 2020)

jdw6464 said:


> We just received the same letter from Roark about the $8200 special assessment, or 2 other options. Can they legally do that? I don't plan on doing anything with it until they push it more.


I, too, have received the $8200 assessment letter.  I have not intention of paying it.  What options do we have.  I have been an owner since 1989, and have seen almost no improvements to the resort.  The $36,000 we pay per unit certainly should maintain the resort in fine fashion.  I'm disgusted about this rip-off!!


----------



## rapmarks (Jan 3, 2020)

This was our first exchange. What a shame to hear this.   I remember carol dishing out drinks and making everyone feel welcome


----------



## DrQ (Jan 4, 2020)

judikc said:


> I, too, have received the $8200 assessment letter.  I have not intention of paying it.  What options do we have.  I have been an owner since 1989, and have seen almost no improvements to the resort.  The $36,000 we pay per unit certainly should maintain the resort in fine fashion.  I'm disgusted about this rip-off!!


You don't have many. They are using it to strong-arm the existing owners. They will use the existing shortage of the SA to foreclose.

We just went through this with our timeshare in Galveston which was sold out to outside investors to become full time apartments. They instituted a $4.2K SA and we had two units. They really wanted us to just sign over the units. We could have paid out $8.5K and try to fight out about the profits after the sale, but life is short and that was pretty big cost of admission.  We enjoyed our stays at two $1.00 eBay purchases. 

To quote Frozen: we just "Let it go."


----------



## bogey21 (Jan 4, 2020)

Skye58 said:


> or give them our deed and pay them $1,938...



I was in a similar situation a number of years ago, pay a big Special Assessment or pay them $1,000 and walk away.  I paid the $1,000 and walked.  Looking back I consider it $1,000 well spent.  No Special Assessement; no ever increasing MFs; and no lawyers...

George


----------



## chad.burrus (Jan 7, 2020)

We were just going over our notice too.  When we had talked with them on the phone to deposit the week into RCI, they had led us to believe that we would "sell" back to them.  It's crazy to pay them to take something from us!


----------



## marc55105 (Jan 8, 2020)

Skye58 said:


> I am an owner at Roark and we just received a special assessment for $8,200 or two other ridiculous options.  One being buy into there Capital Vacations and they will take our week at Roark off of our hands or give them our deed and pay them $1,938.  I have been trying to find other owners to see what they think and what they are planning on doing.  They are obviously trying to get rid of us!


We too got the same letter and are curious about our options?  Has anyone gotten any legal advice?  I definitely don't want to pay an $8200 assessment and the other options are not attractive either.


----------



## Mamal (Jan 13, 2020)

judikc said:


> I, too, have received the $8200 assessment letter.  I have not intention of paying it.  What options do we have.  I have been an owner since 1989, and have seen almost no improvements to the resort.  The $36,000 we pay per unit certainly should maintain the resort in fine fashion.  I'm disgusted about this rip-off!!


My husband and I are so very disappointed in Roark. We have been owners for 33 years and have no intention of paying them to renovate and resale. Gary Snaden must be rolling over in his grave. Has anyone taken legal action? Capital Vacations has numerous complaints through BBB.


----------



## BigRedOne (Jan 20, 2020)

Also read our other tread. 
https://tugbbs.com/forums/threads/roark-resort-branson-missouri.264419/


----------



## SoCalWino (Feb 4, 2020)

Update: So, I called Roark (Capital Vaca) yesterday and learned that we should be receiving another letter with different options.  He didn't go thru all the options, but did say the relinquishing option will now only be the 2020 fees (plus a $150 processing fee).  So, it sounds like they may have gotten a lot of push back and have changed their story, which should be better (hopefully) for everyone.   Again, take this with a grain of salt, until I see this actual letter I tend not to believe anything they say, but at least it may be a bit better.


----------



## Fiat1955 (Nov 5, 2020)

SoCalWino said:


> Update: So, I called Roark (Capital Vaca) yesterday and learned that we should be receiving another letter with different options.  He didn't go thru all the options, but did say the relinquishing option will now only be the 2020 fees (plus a $150 processing fee).  So, it sounds like they may have gotten a lot of push back and have changed their story, which should be better (hopefully) for everyone.   Again, take this with a grain of salt, until I see this actual letter I tend not to believe anything they say, but at least it may be a bit better.


We have been owners of what is now Summer Winds, for years. Time for us to deedback. For many reasons including lack of communication, and refusal to assist us. 
Have you succeeded in completing a deedback of Summer Winds? do you know if your deed-back was registered with Taney County? They may not have followed through.
thanks in advance.


----------

